# New Fish



## fish4fish (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks to NathanBarry, Clerk, emc7, Gourami_Swami, fishbguy and Karazy(if he's not banned) for helping me pick my fish (JD and Convict)

Now, what i need help with is; Sexing the Jack Dempsey (his name is JD after JD in Scrubs:lol: ) I think JD is a female because of his/her less pointed fins and the blue on his/her Gill plate, I have doubt because of the color on his/her body.











And heres the Convict I picked out (I couldn't resist getting a female because of her colors, bad choice?)


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Nice fish! The convict really is a beauty! For the JD im going to go ahead and make my educated guess... male. Females really have lots of color on the gill plates. Of course, it is not 100% guarunteed, but your fish looks more like a male to me.


----------



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

That may possibly be the most gorgeous Dempsey I've ever seen. I love the blue sheen on the spots combined with the yellow glow. The convict is very beautiful as well


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

I would also lean towards saying the JD is male.


----------



## fish4fish (Jan 18, 2008)

Ok thanks guys...Would you think another female convict is out of the question?


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

In a 55? Nah, go ahead and add one  

BTW, heres a similar sized female dempsey to show the gill speckles.










They actually multiplied as she grew and there are many more now.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

Nice JD...we have some jd's at my work about that size....they aren't the most beautiful fish atm...yours is amazing!

Love the con too.


----------



## fish4fish (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks guys, I was just worried because i read about Hybrid JD x Convict so i didn't really want it to be an issue in the tank. But if its ok then i'll add a female in about a week. :fish:


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Thats cool...love the JD which i agree is a male. Go ahead and have another convict, i have a female convict in with malawi cichlids.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

nathanbarry said:


> Thats cool...love the JD which i agree is a male. Go ahead and have another convict, i have a female convict in with malawi cichlids.


just because you do things that you shouldnt, doesnt mean that you should preach it to others. long term your convict/malawian mix wont work. IMO


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

^ normally im on your side mikey, but I have to disagree. Depending on tank size and individual species, having a convict in with malawians is totally possible. And having 2 female cons and a JD in a 55g certainly isnt overstocked.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

never said it was over stocked. but mixing species from different lakes generally is not a good idea, especially when behavior differs, feeding differs, etc.
there are social hierarchies with in fish tanks, if all the fish behave in a similar manner, you have less aggression problems, and less death. if not, you have problems. cons play a different game than most your malawians. dont take my word for it, try it


----------



## fish4fish (Jan 18, 2008)

I think goodmike is talking about nathanbarry, and not the jackdempsey but i get what he is saying
uhmm another problem...2 days now and the jack isn't eating...
It has a cave on one side of the tank but does venture out to the others...

I read around that having shoals of fish may make the hiders more active because they see it's safe out. So i moved in 2 giant danios and am planning on getting 4 more. And then i just thought that some Barbs might look nice too.
Does having Shoals really help with the hiding? And just wait out JD's eating problem?


----------

